# Shooting Form



## lg-captain

I just started shooting more and would like someone to critique my form. Thanks in advance


----------



## lg-captain

Anyone ?


----------



## recurvist22

Ok, i'll give it a shot, your draw length looks a little long, maybe a half inch or so, but it could just be the picture. Usually, the best thing to do is get a picture from behind you and above, and also one from the front. Can't tell from the picture, but your grip looks to be pretty deep, most of the grip on the bow should be on the Thumb side of the Lifeline in your palm. Also, it looks like you're shrugging your shoulders(maybe the peep sight is a little too low. Again, all is subjective because of the lack of pics. How does it feel? Does the pin hold relatively still, or is it constantly dropping low of the target? Also, what is your actual anchoring spot? are you trying to get the knuckle of your hand right below the ear? If so, that's pretty good. Personally, I'd shorten the draw length up a half inch, but alot of that is personal preference and paying attention to your sight. If it's pretty hard to hold still and you keep dropping low, try shortening it up. Also, your bow hand grip should look something like this, I think yours is too far into the hand


----------



## carlielos

Ya I agree, Looks a little over extended, try tucking in your pinky finger, alot of shooters do it just so they dont get in on the grip too much.
1/4" - 1/2 shorter may well aim better and shoot cleaner. Experament a little and find what aims best (minimal pin float) for you!


----------



## lg-captain

Thanks for all the advice. I just got this Maxxis 35 set at 31" draw length. I was shooting a Mission Maniac at 30" draw length with a D-loop and I was having horrible pin movement and could never get good groups. I was having to bend my arm considerably to get my anchor point behind my ear and the tip of my nose. I had my draw length measured several times at different pro shops and it came in at 31.5. My wingspan is 79 inches and divided by 2.5 comes in at 31.6. I called Hoyt direct and they recommended I go with 31" and a d-loop. I am trying to fine tune my shooting and really want to dial it in. My groups have improved greatly from my other bow but i am getting some pin float still. I want to get it as rock solid as I can. I took four new pics from other angles. Critique welcome please I only want to improve my shooting


----------



## lg-captain




----------



## lg-captain




----------



## lg-captain




----------



## lg-captain




----------



## lg-captain

Anyone?


----------



## BlacktailBryan

Ive been working on my form also, so I have no room for teaching form, but to me the only thing I see is your leaning back a little, which will probably straiten out with shortening the DL a little.


----------



## lg-captain

Thanks I was shooting a 30 inch dl and it seemed way to short went to a 31. I'm 6'4 with a 79 inch wingspan. Maybe 30.5 is the magic number. I just got a new string and the d-loop they tied on is long. Will shorting it up help?


----------



## kylekooi

If you are comfortable with it, then keep it that way!!!!!


----------



## lg-captain

I'm getting decent groups way better than my previous bow just want to tweak it to get the best pin movement possible.


----------



## oldpro888

left forearm is way to tight, relax to prevent torque left and right. I like to see a stance just a little open. View from behind, right elbwo is passed the string, like to see it right a hair so you can pull through. Much better than first pic, relax the bow arm though


----------



## lg-captain

Awesome advice I'm taking notes. Anything else anyone can comment on?


----------



## adoonan2

Shorten the draw a bit . I'd say a half inch . You are slightly over extended. Other than that I think you look ok .


----------



## lg-captain

Here are some adjustments that have been made and a new photo


----------



## carlielos

Looking better, maybe its your build, but are you locking the drawing elbow? it may induce pushing? other then that Id say go get em cause that looks good from where im sitting, how does it feel now? has the pin settled down?
if you feel like you need it longer make a longer loop.


----------



## Takeum

I personally think the release he's using causes the draw to be longer... I use a Scott Lilbit and can adjust it much shorter but with the one he's using it causes himm to be much longer with his length... Some folks also shoot with a locked out arm ,so to each his own...


----------



## lg-captain

It's hard to tell from the angle but my are has a slight bend in it. I am using a Scott that is adjustable and I have it set on the longest setting. I shot tonight with the adjustments made. I was very frustrated to say the least. I was shooting 4 inch groups at 20 yards. I had a hard time keeping a consistent anchor point. Before I would put the knuckle of my index finger in the notch behind my ear and let the string touch the tip of my nose. Any advice. thanks


----------



## Dado

Shorten the release, relax the bow arm, lenghten the draw length (don't bring the anchor any higher) and raise the peep sight. That way you'll bring back the string to your nose, and your head won't be hunched in... Other than that, you seem to be on the right path - just remember that you want your back muscles to preload and take most of the load once you reached full draw...


----------



## bowtechman88

i agree, the drawlength was fine before


----------



## Supermag1

You were better off before. Put everything back the way it was and do some blind baling and blank baling.


----------



## 1955

That last pic was totally wrong, you looked fine in the first pics. Other than that, the ONLY thing that I'd suggest is to loosen up the wrist strap on the bow. It should NOT be touching you...it's only there to catch the bow, not be part of your hold.


----------



## 1955

lg-captain said:


> Here are some adjustments that have been made and a new photo


WAAAAAAAYYYYYYY too short now.


----------



## lg-captain

I did not shorten the draw length. I just stood up straight without trying to make my nose touch the tip of the string. I am already at a 31" inch draw. I have heard that at my draw length and and ata of 35 I will not be able to touch the string to my nose. I have lengthens the d- loop and release neck so I am anchoring just behind my jaw bone with my index finger knuckle just below my ear hole. I am almost 6'5 with a 79" wingspan. I shot last night with the new adjustments and shot much better. I still dislike not having the reference point of touching the tip of my nose to the string. Any suggestions.


----------



## shooter74

you guys got this guy way out of wack now. put it back the way it was and just shoot your bow.


----------



## Avid

Got sucked in to this thread because I was looking for similar advice, but see that it came full circle! No more confused then when I started. 
JHO
Avid


----------



## Supermag1

lg-captain said:


> I did not shorten the draw length. I just stood up straight without trying to make my nose touch the tip of the string. I am already at a 31" inch draw. I have heard that at my draw length and and ata of 35 I will not be able to touch the string to my nose. I have lengthens the d- loop and release neck so I am anchoring just behind my jaw bone with my index finger knuckle just below my ear hole. I am almost 6'5 with a 79" wingspan. I shot last night with the new adjustments and shot much better. I still dislike not having the reference point of touching the tip of my nose to the string. Any suggestions.


You aren't going to like this answer but.....

it looks like you need a longer ATA and longer DL bow if you want your form to look perfect.


----------



## bobstar

try a kisser button instead of nose to string


----------



## Big Ragu

Bottom line is your D/L is a bit short and that release is adding a lot to your perceived D/L find a release like the short and sweet it will suck up the space between your knuckles and the nock point . It will give you a more accurate assessment as to what your actual D/L is.


----------



## recurvist22

Hey man just thought i'd give you my 2 cents worth again, with your new posture, (standing up straighter) you're looking good. The string is coming right to the corner of the mouth like it should, you're miles ahead of alot of the form pics I've seen on here where the draw is way too long. You're looking good. If you're holding fairly steady and shooting good, just practice practice practice.


----------



## carlielos

1955 said:


> WAAAAAAAYYYYYYY too short now.


If the bow is at its maximum draw at 31" theres no way a guy your size will be able to get the nose on the string with out tilting the head forward without a Longer axel to axel bow, all looks good draw length but the string angle is sharp on short ata bows for 31" draw!
a higher anchor would allow for less head tilting similar to the 1st photo., maybe unlock that draw elbow a little?
Its up to you to find the sweet spot if you can! 
Have fun!


----------



## hunter74

x2 you will have to lean your head to touch your nose on that kind of string angle.


----------



## mike 66

the last pics you had good form you were straight . the bow was adj. too short... you should not have to MAKE the string touch the tip , it should be there in the relaxed form..of shooting. no matter what draw it was it was to short....fix it..your are also right use it as a reference, they never move, look at any USA mag...thats how the pros do it.:shade:


----------



## aread

mike 66 said:


> the last pics you had good form you were straight . the bow was adj. too short... you should not have to MAKE the string touch the tip , it should be there in the relaxed form..of shooting. no matter what draw it was it was to short....fix it..your are also right use it as a reference, they never move, look at any USA mag...thats how the pros do it.:shade:


X2

To find your best draw length may take a lot of work, especially with a short ATA bow. GRIV posted a few times on how to find your best draw length by the movement of the pin. I think that at least one of these posts are in the General Infomation section. The problem is that you have to know how to hold at full draw, using only your back muscles.

You've made a good start by standing erect and apparently more relaxed. 

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## jim p

Your form is not so bad. To determine the best draw length for you load an arrow and come to full draw. Now hold the bow at full draw for a while and see if your bow arm begins to shake. As you change the draw length and try holding the bow at full draw you will find a length where you can hold the longest without the bow arm shaking. This is going to be the almost perfect draw length for you. So you decide what draw length you need by watching the sight picture. If the sight make small jerky movements the draw length is too short. If the sight makes large slow movements which don't want to stop then the draw length is too long.

I am no coach this is just what works for me.


----------

